# Best stuff to clean grey carpet..



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi All

I really want to revive my interior, just bought some liquid leather and am waiting in anticipation to see the results once done!

But my main concern is the carpet.. obviously quite worn out and I want to clean it and bring up as much clean carpet colour as I can and get rid of all the dirt! So anyone have any tips for cleaning my tired old grey carpet?!

Cheers 

Suraj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could always get some new ones from here www.justmatz.co.uk good custom mats at good prices


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I take it you mean the fiited carpet and not the mats only? Little matter either way...

Vacuum, spray lightly with Virisol diluted 1:10 with water a lay a damp towel over the area. Pat down and leave for 30mins or so. The damp towel will draw out the dirt.
Wipe carpet with damp cloth and you'll find it starts looking pretty clean. Repeat as needed...easy really :wink:

Just don't soak the carpet. The other alernative is to use a wet'n dry vac' cleaner; PIA IMO and the Virosol/towel trick is just as effective

Dave


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm Guessing you can do the same with the carpet type lining in the boot\on the back of the back seats :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> I'm Guessing you can do the same with the carpet type lining in the boot\on the back of the back seats :?:


It's not carpet at all, but more like some compressed fibre/felt material that doesn't take kindly to any rubbing, especially when damp...it will "ball up" and disinetegrate - don't try rubbing it.

Best just to lightly spray and let a damp towel absorb any muck...I've tried all sorts with limited success on the boot lining and not found a better way than above

Dave


----------

